# Redfish in grass too thick for weedless spoons



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

What suggestions for lures casting to reds in grass growth to surface. Seeing lots ?


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lead wrap around hook shank and a weed guard


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Weedless hook with 1/4oz lead and plastic. Chunk it next to it and let it sink. Wiggle wiggle hookset like bass fishing. They are tailing so you have to get a lure in front of their face.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorta thinking bout floating worm wit hook n no weight, also plastic crabs. Get syringe n pump air in plastic bait for floating


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are they tailing? How can you see them if the grass is that thick and they aren’t tailing? If they are, you have to get it in front of their face. A floating work, frog, etc will be pretty much useless unless you are just blind casting thick grass mats. We have the same stuff here in summer and I’m speaking from first hand experience.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

A weedless fluke is probably the most versatile option. You can weight it however you want or not weight it at all and it's more or less a topwater bait. But I'd say pretty much any bass fishing lure you can think of rigged up weedless will probably do the job.


----------



## 8wt (Mar 14, 2019)

Weedless Terminator spinner bait. Weedless Stanley Ribbet frog.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Up here in NE Fl, back in the marsh, I sight cast to reds in the spartina.
Thick stems so exposed hooks won't let you retrieve a cast.
Have to go with a Gulp or Exude shrimp or minnow soft plastic with the 1/8th oz jig head rigged weedless.
Between the shape and smell it gets the attention of those reds
that are shoving the grass around with their shoulders,
when working with the incoming tide.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

I use those bent shank hooks like you would use on worms while bass fishing. The un-weighted ones. You can rig just about any plastic you want with them and they are virtually weed less. Even rig a gulp shrimp this way.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I’ve had good luck with these and gulp shrimp or crabs. 

https://www.hooksettersupply.com/Owner-Hooks-TWISTLOCK-3X-WEIGHTED-WITH-CENTERING-p/5132w.htm

I also have the unweighted ones but I find them hard to cast far enough, even with a 7’ ML rod and 20 lb braid.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Anyone trying the DOA PT 7 lure in d grass?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Anyone trying the DOA PT 7 lure in d grass?


Those things are over priced. My buddy developed a great weedless plastic and I helped test it before he released them. They work great, I’ve caught a lot of good trout and reds on them. 
“The Grasswalker”
http://www.troutsupport.com/products/trout-support-lure


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Mission Fishin makes great weedless jig heads. I use them in the 1/16 ounce size. They work pretty good in the spartina. A weedless fly is hard to beat.


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Those things are over priced. My buddy developed a great weedless plastic and I helped test it before he released them. They work great, I’ve caught a lot of good trout and reds on them.
> “The Grasswalker”
> http://www.troutsupport.com/products/trout-support-lure


Just ordered some. Can't wait to try them


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mc_Fly said:


> Just ordered some. Can't wait to try them


They are very versatile, cast great and very weedless. I like to fish them like a suspending plug with long pauses and a twitch now and then. You can work them close to the surface too. I came up with a great rigging technique. If you are interested let me know.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

So clue us in Smackdaddy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zaraspook said:


> So clue us in Smackdaddy


I’ll do a write up tonight


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Well we're waiting!


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I'd try rigging up a shrimp lure (actually anything'd work, probably do fine with a crawfish creature like below) like a bass-fishing punch rig. Having it punch down thru and stay on bottom might work better than anything up top.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

https://troutsupport.com/products/trout-support-lure
Watch the video- Tobin answers his emails.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> https://troutsupport.com/products/trout-support-lure
> Watch the video- Tobin answers his emails.


This will help them with the hook and rigging but I was referring to my Zephyr Rig used in conjunction with the hooking technique Tobin shows on his site. The one Zika did the article on.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Those things are over priced. My buddy developed a great weedless plastic and I helped test it before he released them. They work great, I’ve caught a lot of good trout and reds on them.
> “The Grasswalker”
> http://www.troutsupport.com/products/trout-support-lure





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Those things are over priced. My buddy developed a great weedless plastic and I helped test it before he released them. They work great, I’ve caught a lot of good trout and reds on them.
> “The Grasswalker”
> http://www.troutsupport.com/products/trout-support-lure





Smackdaddy53 said:


> All these magazines are anymore...shitty information on how to tie knots, where to fish and ads for bait guides. No content worth printing.


All this Microskiff is anymore...shitty infomercials on shitty products and ads for the latest and greatest super duper soft plastic lure kit. Where's Billy Mays when you need him.

LOL- sorry Smack, couldn't resist have a bit of fun.

PS: I am in no way calling the product shitty because I have zero experience with it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> All this Microskiff is anymore...shitty infomercials on shitty products and ads for the latest and greatest super duper soft plastic lure kit. Where's Billy Mays when you need him.
> 
> LOL- sorry Smack, couldn't resist have a bit of fun.
> 
> PS: I am in no way calling the product shitty because I have zero experience with it.


Billy Mays is dead.
I do have experience with these lures, I tested the prototypes with Tobin down in Baffin Bay on a three day trip and a couple of trips in Port O’Connor with him and a bunch of solo trips. The first ones I fished were an inch shorter and a stiffer plastisol with less action. Stinky Pink and Birthday Suit are my colors, the black tail on Birthday Suit is something I have been working on for a couple of years with other plastics as well and have had great results.
I have been too busy at work tonight to post the Zephyr Rig write-up but will do it soon. 
I can take a joke, no problem.


----------

